# Another full time detail & PPF installer required - Glasgow



## Incredible Detail

Following on from this post :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=357011

I have employed a fantastic full time detailer and am lookin to employ another. To be honest I didn't expect to get somone as good as I have so fingers crossed I'll be able to get another!

This is a full time position and is suited to someone with experience. Ideally someone who has been detailing for a good few years and maybe runs their own company just now.

Please apply ONLY by email to info @ incredibledetail.co.uk (without spaces).

I am also looking to employ someone with experience in fitting paint protection film. If you can do detailing too then great.

Good rates of pay for both positions and plenty of overtime available.

I will be moving to a much larger unit soon so am looking to employ 1 or 2 people ASAP - following a work trail.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## 20vKarlos

You sir, are certainly moving your business forward!

Good on you bud, after reading the last thread, and now this... Well done! 

Glasgow is certainly thriving for yourselves!


----------



## James_R

Great opportunity for some one there. :buffer:

If only you had a unit further south... 

I reckon I may be pushing it a bit with a 4 hour each way commute to Glasgow every day 

Good luck with your applicants Robert


----------



## Incredible Detail

Bump.

Could really do with someone with a lot of detailing experience ASAP!


----------



## Rascal_69

Great opportunity for someone.


----------



## Incredible Detail

Bump. Mainly looking for another detailer now.

For someone with lots of experience and able to correct cars properly there will be OTE £30k initially.


----------



## kvn618

Incredible Detail said:


> Bump. Mainly looking for another detailer now.
> 
> For someone with lots of experience and able to correct cars properly there will be OTE £30k initially.


£30k? wow, makes me wonder why I spent 8 years getting two degrees and working 60hrs plus in Big4 for less than that.

Great opportunity for someone


----------



## chongo

Have they got anybody yet??


----------



## Incredible Detail

I've had a few pro detailers in for a job trails. I haven't started anyone yet. Will probably be looking at taking on a trainee now.


----------



## Dougster

I make great tea............


----------



## nick_mcuk

kvn618 said:


> £30k? wow, makes me wonder why I spent 8 years getting two degrees and working 60hrs plus in Big4 for less than that.
> 
> Great opportunity for someone


its £30k OTE......not £30k basic


----------



## NatB79

Would like to know more about the trainee position.
Will I email regarding information on this position?


----------



## chongo

How long have you been detailing if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## NatB79

I've been detailing for about ten years. Not to the level of the professionals on here but as a hobbyist. Which is why I am asking about the trainee position and not thinking I'm a pro and applying for the original position.


----------



## chongo

That's ok, but he's looking for someone like you with experience with a good knowledge of detailing and to be one of his detailers with the company. You don't have to be a pro to apply.


----------



## BillyT

sorry wrong place


----------



## NatB79

As I said I've been dabbling for ten years or so. The only thing that's stopped me submerging myself more is my budget lol.
If I had the cash my garage would be stocked with polishers and the accompanying bottles and jars of car care remedies hahaha.
My experience has only be hampered by lack of funds, because to be honest it can be a costly hobby.


----------



## chongo

Yes I know what you mean on cost, but give it ago it's not going to cost you any money to apply and if your good enough then there is no holding you back.!


----------



## NatB79

I emailed Robert 2 days ago about the trainee position and I've not heard anything back.


----------



## chongo

Go onto his web site, should be a contact no:


----------

